# Jewish Cemetery



## Bishop (Jul 22, 2006)

View through the gates, new Bristol & West building in the background.







Small walled Jewish cemetery on Barton Rd, The Dings, central Bristol.
The oldest gravestone is grade 2 listed and dates from 1762, sadly at
the time of my visit the area was pretty busy so I couldn't get a close
look at the gravestones, best I could do was a pic through the locked
gate and a couple of snaps after climbing the wall. I'll hopefully be able
to make a return visit soon for a closer look at the headstones.






Aerial pic

http://local.live.com/default.aspx?v=2&cp=51.453243~-2.577926&style=h&lvl=19&scene=4248908

B


----------

